# icd 9 code - pancreatic lesion



## arizona1 (Jun 15, 2010)

how would you code pancreatic lesion?
Nothing else documented
thank you


----------



## Gemini18 (Jun 15, 2010)

chandler8 said:


> how would you code pancreatic lesion?
> Nothing else documented
> thank you



577.2


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is a "cyst" syn. with "lesion"
thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey,

I think 577.8 is more appropriate. As per Index of diseases...

Lesion --> Specified organ or site --> See also disease by site --> 577.* --> but here lesion is mentioned so 577.8.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## ramcpc (Jun 16, 2010)

577.8 would be more appropriate for pancreatic lesion.


----------

